# My first Saugeye.



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Went out for the first time today to start my fishing season and landed this beauty. My very first saugeye ever caught was a Fish Ohio fish at 26".








Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

nice first fish you will be addicted now


----------



## alan farver (Apr 9, 2005)

care to give out any info?lol


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Thanks man. Just to clarify this is my first saugeye and first fish of the season. I have been addicted to fishing for years now and was one fish away from my fish Ohio Master Angler pin last year.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Congrats!!! That's a helluva first saugeye!


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

I was actually targeting crappie using a jighead tipped with a minnow under a slip bobber when I hooked into this beauty.


----------



## multi species angler (Feb 20, 2006)

alan farver said:


> care to give out any info?lol


 Guess not.


----------



## StumpHawg (May 17, 2011)

Wow what a first time saugeye!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

That is a great saugeye, don't expect them all to come in jumbo size!


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

Yea that's the bad thing I'm sure i'll always compare the rest to this exceptional first.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boostedtrex (May 4, 2013)

One heck of a first eye congratulations

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

The only downside to that eye ......is tryin to top that!! Lol


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Wow! Congrats to you on one heck of a nice saugeye.


----------



## Skippy (Dec 2, 2009)

Real nice eye. First of many more I hope. Just like the below posts say, there not all going to be that big.


----------



## B.Nutter (Oct 6, 2013)

I have never specifically targeted saugeye. However, after landing a dandy like this I may have to do some research and give it a try. Although I have noticed that I usually land my largest fish while targeting a different species.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

pretty fish and a cool photo of it too


----------



## greatmiami (Feb 4, 2014)

HEY! Looks like something I would like to catch! Were did you say it came from? Lol

Sent from my QMV7A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BobberDownJigs (Mar 4, 2014)

AWESOME fish! and don't say where it was from LOL


----------

